# Tarjeta adquisicion de datos para control parametros motor.



## dolfy (Dic 9, 2008)

hola. un saludo a todos. soy nuevo por estos foros.

estoy liadillo con un proyecto que tengo en mente y necesito una tarjeta de adquisicion de datos, y stoy bastante liado con que si digitales analogicas etc etc.  por ahora lo que mas me llamo fueron unas tarjetas labjack con puerto usb.

bueno la cosa es la siguiente. 

quiero controlar mediante un ordenador los parametros de un motor industrial, presiones/temperatura/consumos/voltajes baterias/carga alternador.

es decir quiero que se me muestre en pantalla varios datos a elegir y no uno a uno o incluso todos al mismo tiempo.

¿Que tarjeta de adquisicion me recomendais, necesitaria alguna valida para crear un software en algun lenguaje de programacion que lea los datos de la tarjeta y los muestre como yo quiero en pantalla? 

¿el tema de los sensores presion/temperaturas etc que ventajas hay en que sean analogicos o digitales?

¿podria aprovechar algunos sensores propios del motor para captar los datos en el ordenador, como por ejemplo los sensores de los relojes analogicos de temperatura agua/aceite presion etc?

haber que me comentais.


----------

